# Potato Cheese Balls



## tehmeena (Sep 9, 2013)

Simple Starter you love to take before your dinner starts or an additional snack with rice or meal. Very simple ingredients i have used, normally available at your home. Me and my family just love it. The best part is when mashed Potato flavor goes with the soft cheese inside with a crunchy and crispy crust outside. You can better present it with some Garlic Sauce or any red or green chilli chutnee if you want to have some spicy flavour. I will later on share some Chutnee Recipes with you people. But for now i will go by sharing my recipe..

POTATO CHEESE BALLS
You will need:
4 medium sized boiled Potatoes
1/4 tbsp red crushed pepper
1/4 tbsp black pepper
1/2 tbsp salt
1 tsp hot sauce
Bar of Cheddar cheese (make it into small blocks)
1 egg and
Bread crumbs for coating
Oil for frying
Steps to follow
Mash boiled Potatoes, add spices in it with Sauce. You can adjust your spices according to your taste, what i have adjusted its medium spicy. Make it shape with round balls with chedder cheese inside. Never use mozzarella cheese if there is written cheddar cheese. chedder cheese gives a  smoothy flowy texture while mozzarella always gives a sticky mixture like of Pizza's topping.

First coat it with the beaten egg

Then second coating goes with the Bread Crumbs, 

if you like more crunch repeat this process twice. Otherwise i found it good with only single coating of egg + bread crumbs. deep fry balls in a pan on medium flame

After frying... Yummy Ready.. enjoy !!!


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for your recipe. Great way of using up leftovers. 
You just had to put a pic in.. Now I'm all hungry. I've all the ingredients but the bread crumbs. Easily rectified. Making some now.

Can they be made ahead of time, then frozen for later use?

Knowing who and what I live with this is going to one of those recipes that I'll try. They will love. And I'll never get one again.Thanks? 

Welcome to DC. 

Munky.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 9, 2013)

Those look yummy .. thanks for sharing !


----------



## CatPat (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh that looks good!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to DC,
Thanks for the recipe They look awsome.

Josie


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 15, 2013)

Out of curiosity the OP didn't specify what kind of cheddar cheese was used.

Does the cheese look to you as it does on my monitor like white mild cheddar cheese?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

Will they hold up if baked?  I don't own a deep fryer. Don't like to fry in a sauce pan.  These sound soooo good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 21, 2013)

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> Will they hold up if baked?  I don't own a deep fryer. Don't like to fry in a sauce pan.  These sound soooo good.



Do you have a Dutch oven? I've used that for deep-frying, with just a couple inches of oil.


----------



## Efrain (Oct 31, 2014)

This looks really good and seems fairly simple to make!  Lately I have been on a frying binge, so this recipe seems perfect for me.  I'll have to split the recipe in half and see if it works equally as well when baked compared to frying.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Efrain (Nov 11, 2014)

raspberrymocha55 said:


> will they hold up if baked?  I don't own a deep fryer. Don't like to fry in a sauce pan.  These sound soooo good.



I have decided to make these Cheesy Potato Balls and I must say they came out to be absolutely delightful!  Actually, I ended up making them twice because I was told that they needed something a little bit extra.  What was the answer to this problem: Bacon.  I decided to add bacon bits and let me tell you it added another dimension to them!

To answer your question I decided to both fry and bake the Cheesy Potato Balls with Bacon Bits.  I found that frying them provided a more enjoyable flavor.  It gave the potato balls a crispy outside while also melting the cheese fully on the inside.  In contrast, baking the potato balls provided a non-crispy, almost soft, outside and the cheese was not fully melted on the inside.  Furthermore, I fried the potato balls for only four and a half minutes whereas baking them took twelve minutes.

Check out the picture below and judge for yourself!



The one on the left is fried and the one on the right is baked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2014)

At what temperature did you bake them? I wonder if a higher temperature would have a better result.


----------



## Efrain (Nov 12, 2014)

I baked them at 375 degrees.  Also, I wondered if leaving them in the oven longer would do the trick, but the inside of the one I tasted was already hot enough; I feared that if I let them stay in there longer then they would either become too dry or worse.


----------



## creative (Nov 12, 2014)

I would favour a baked version.  I think it might work if done in the same way that I bake suppli (risotto balls containing cheese in centre).  I do those at Mark 7 for 15 - 20 mins.  That should provide a crisper exterior and also melt the cheese inside.

Another version (with arancini - similar to suppli) is cooked with oil almost one inch deep in frying pan.


----------



## LeeLe (Nov 13, 2014)

The fried one looks delicious! I think they will give nice side dish. Got to try them. Thanks for the recipe and thank god for bacon! ;-)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2014)

Efrain said:


> ...In contrast, baking the potato balls provided a *non-crispy, almost soft, outside* and the *cheese was not fully melted* on the inside...



You may want to try again with a hotter oven and cook for a longer time.  The outside should brown and get crispy while the cheese melts completely.


----------



## creative (Nov 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> You may want to try again with a hotter oven and cook for a longer time.  The outside should brown and get crispy while the cheese melts completely.


Yes...that's what I was suggesting in my post above #13.  Incidentally, the 'shallow' fry method I mentioned (in oil about 1" deep) would obviously require turning over.


----------

